# P30C0-000 soft limp



## rockport (May 31, 2016)

Good day

I own a 2011 1.4tsi 122 and keep getting the error below on my car,the error puts the car in soft limp and wont boost above 0.3 bar but does not cause an EML light,i tried fuel from different garages and even octane booster to rule out bad fuel as the cause of the issue,but the fault keeps coming back,any ideas of what the solution is? 

1 Fault Found:

012480 - Fuel Quality 
P30C0 - 000 - Inadequate
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 146129 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.26
Time: 17:59:38

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1685 /min
Load: 32.5 %
Speed: 37.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 41.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 850.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.462 V

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## eroca (May 29, 2012)

hello my friend, did you find a solution?


----------



## rockport (May 31, 2016)

My problem was caused by dirty injectors/fuel system,I solved my issue by using injector cleaner, just get an injector cleaner with polyether amine (PEA) like Techron concetrate, Royal purple max atomizer etc,i use a bottle twice or three times a year and the problem has never returned, also make sure that the fuel filter is replaced every 2-3 years.

Sent from my Redmi 5 using Tapatalk


----------

